# Mini concrete mixer.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Got this tumbler in 1972 at an auction sale of a company that did cromeing of nuts and bolts and other small stuff.
I really have no idea of how old it is and the label only has Murry left on it.
The rubber that covered the steel drive shafts cracked and broke off on the last tumbling I did a couple weeks ago. After doing a search on the net and not having any luck finding a parts sourse I dismantled the shafts. Measureing the dia I found they were 5/8" dia. and 14 inches between pillow blocks. 3/4" heater hose has a inside dia. of 5/8".
I bought 2' of the hose since I felt I would just do 6" at the ends of each shaft. For the bump stops at the pillow blocks I used a 1 1/8" hole saw and cut some biskets from a truck tire side wall and drilled the center hold out to 5/8". I soaped the shafts lightly so the bump stops slid on to the far end of the shaft then the hose. Applied some moisture and gorilla glued the bump stop to the hose and a drop to keep the hose in place. I repated the steps on the near end of the shaft.
Yesteday I placed 500 308 shell cases and 250 7mm08 cases in it with about 15 pounds of rice for the first run after the repair. It worked very nicely so far.

Please excuse the messy loading bench I used it as a repair bench for this project. It is also my work station when wireing and installing foundation into frames.



















 Al


----------



## Elk Brass (Jan 9, 2009)

I see that you said that you used rice to tumble your brass. Will that work with real dirty brass to, or just fairly clean brass?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The brass in the picture was washed in dish soap and hot water then rinced and dryed.
I have had some real tarnished stuff, I washed it in vinegar first then tumbled it. It shined like new after a couple of hours.

See the thread tumbling with rice.

 Al


----------

